# New bike ordered!



## fuji-stu (4 Jun 2012)

Ive ordered an orange five am woohoo cant wait


----------



## al-fresco (4 Jun 2012)

I can't find a smiley that adequately expresses my jealousy.


----------



## GilesM (4 Jun 2012)

Excellent news, is it standard AM Spec, or some extra expensive options.


----------



## fuji-stu (4 Jun 2012)

ive ordered the performance pack with it, reverb post carbon easton bars and a thomson stem its been a long time coming but my camber fsr is just not up to the job, oh and Fizik Gobi sadle


----------



## Cubist (4 Jun 2012)

fuji-stu said:


> ive ordered the performance pack with it, reverb post carbon easton bars and a thomson stem its been a long time coming but my camber fsr is just not up to the job, oh and Fizik Gobi sadle


Interesting spec.... Can I ask how much that was.... Unless of course you think it a rude question.


----------



## Cubist (4 Jun 2012)

Reason I ask is because I have just built a 140 travel bike with XT and slx mix drivetrain, hope wheels, slx brakes, reverb and Easton carbon bars. I'd been looking for a similar spec bike to compare it against in terms of valuing it for insurance.


----------



## fuji-stu (4 Jun 2012)

Hi yeah no prob the bike is new 2012 model and is the AM with 36mm 160 forks and the maxel swing arm, which was 2999 then the seat post stem bars sadle etc was another 370 quid so 3369 all in :-)


----------



## GilesM (4 Jun 2012)

fuji-stu said:


> Hi yeah no prob the bike is new 2012 model and is the AM with 36mm 160 forks and the maxel swing arm, which was 2999 then the seat post stem bars sadle etc was another 370 quid so 3369 all in :-)


 
That sounds like a fantastic bit of kit, when do you expect to get it delivered?


----------



## fuji-stu (4 Jun 2012)

They said it could be up to two weeks I ordered it on thur afternoon but apparently they have a half day at orange on a fri then they would be closed for weekend and bank holl etc so prob next week I guess? Looking forward to it


----------



## Cubist (4 Jun 2012)

Fantastic. I am Sooooooo jealous. A five was on my shopping list but I just couldn't raise the funds in the end.


----------



## fuji-stu (4 Jun 2012)

To be honest I was in the same boat, but I bought a specialized camber for last year for 1300 quid and I've already replaced the rear bushing twice and the wheels and lots of other bits there's nothing wrong with the camber but it's just not strong enough, I'm now thinking if I had just got the orange it would be just about paid for by now I don't have allot of spare cash either but was happy to take out the finance to get it as its 0% and I don't expect to ever have to buy another I know guys around here who have ridden there fives for six or seven years with no probs


----------



## fuji-stu (10 Jun 2012)

Well I received the bike yesterday and took part in an event on it the same day love the bike awesome


----------



## GilesM (11 Jun 2012)

fuji-stu said:


> Well I received the bike yesterday and took part in an event on it the same day love the bike awesome


 
Any pics?

What type of event were you riding?


----------



## Gixer Rob (11 Jun 2012)

watched a video on Guy Martins website of him at Orange factory watching his 5 being built, right from sheet metal up!!!......here.....
http://www.guymartinracing.co.uk/ scroll about half way down the page....

truly hand built by guys that know their trade...
very nice!!! congrats!!


----------



## fuji-stu (11 Jun 2012)




----------



## fuji-stu (11 Jun 2012)

It was a 30 mile charity event I do it every year it's called the Sam houghten challenge, I wasn't really feeling like it but had to give the new bike a bash!


----------



## fuji-stu (11 Jun 2012)

Staelthy


----------



## NotthatJasonKenny (11 Jun 2012)

Seems a shame to get it dirty!


----------



## Francesca (12 Jun 2012)

fuji-stu said:


> View attachment 10100


 love it!


----------



## GilesM (12 Jun 2012)

Very cool


----------



## GilesM (12 Jun 2012)

Gixer Rob said:


> watched a video on Guy Martins website of him at Orange factory watching his 5 being built, right from sheet metal up!!!......here.....
> http://www.guymartinracing.co.uk/ scroll about half way down the page....
> 
> truly hand built by guys that know their trade...
> very nice!!! congrats!!


 
I watched this a while ago, fantastic, proper use of hammers and things.


----------

